# Bird sounds like a deer?



## woodscout (Oct 29, 2008)

Many mornings, while on the deer stand, I hear a sound that sounds just like a deer blowing but it is rythmic and goes on for about 15 - 20 seconds. It is always right at sunrise. 5 minutes after sunrise I don't hear it anymore.

anybody know what I'm talking about? What is it? I assume a bird, but what kind?


----------



## sleeze (Oct 29, 2008)

Crow , Maybe?

Crows can mimic all kinds of sounds.


----------



## whatman (Oct 30, 2008)

brown thrasher,  they will drive you crazy.  i finally saw one about two years ago.  they only seem to make that sound right at dark or sunrise.  also sounds like leaves crunching to me


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 30, 2008)

+1 on the thrasher.  I know exactly what you're talking about when they sound like a deer blowing.  More than once, it's got my attention on a stalk.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 30, 2008)

+2 on the brown thrasher, our state bird, and a pain in the deer woods just at sun up and sun set.


----------



## woodscout (Oct 30, 2008)

*Mystery solved*

Thanks guys! Glad to know I'm not crazy. Brown Thrasher...never would have guessed. Thanks for helping me solve the mystery.


----------



## Yankee Moved South (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow .. I just had this happen to me twice in the last three hunts and was convinced it was a deer blowing , like it was trying to clear its nose because it smelled soemthing out of the ordinary ... great question ! Thanks


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 13, 2008)

And if you use a grunt tube you can talk to'em and call them in. 

Yeah, if you don't know about them, they will throw you off completely.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 13, 2008)

I know exactly what you are talking about!  I hear it all the time!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 18, 2008)

I've heard some of those big blue cranes make a sound just like a buck grunt!!! It will make you think somethings fixin to happen.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 18, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> I've heard some of those big blue cranes make a sound just like a buck grunt!!! It will make you think somethings fixin to happen.



We had a member tell us that he heard a buck grunt all evening long.  I laughed and told him it was the crane that was hanging out in our pond!


----------



## Rem270 (Jun 27, 2009)

I've have thrashers have me convienced they were deer blowing they sound so much like them.  Definately a thrasher.


----------



## GlassEyeJones (Jul 21, 2009)

> Crow , Maybe?
> 
> Crows can mimic all kinds of sounds.



I never heard one sound like a deer gruntin!  LOL


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 23, 2009)

I was reading on my front porch the other day and was surprised by
a slight grunting type noise...looked up and hummingbird was fluttering in place a few feet away, wanting me to move away from a nearby flower pot I guess!


----------

